# Singapore Landscape



## Ghaz1

*Daylight*

*




*

*Twilight*

*



http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/7169/2landscape.jpg*

*Night Time*


----------



## D-B-J

last shot is by far the best.


----------



## Doug Solis

Love the last image. great looking cityscape


----------



## Moodyville-ain

I agree the last one is something special.

I like your idea of taking the same shot at different times of the day though as in 1&2. But #2 is too grainy for my tastes. I do like #1 though. If it is possible to re-create the shot. I'd try a graduated neutral density filter, to "cut down" on the flare from the sun. A bit of flare is ok, but IMO there is a bit too much here.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Not like the singapore i remember 20 years ago.


----------



## Ghaz1

D-B-J said:


> last shot is by far the best.


 
Hey glad you liked it. Personally, i like the way the tones of blue in the sky gradually darkened. Had to be careful to keep the tones while not losing the detail in the water.



Doug Solis said:


> Love the last image. great looking cityscape


 
Thanks Doug. 



Moodyville-ain said:


> I agree the last one is something special.
> 
> I like your idea of taking the same shot at different times of the day though as in 1&2. But #2 is too grainy for my tastes. I do like #1 though. If it is possible to re-create the shot. I'd try a graduated neutral density filter, to "cut down" on the flare from the sun. A bit of flare is ok, but IMO there is a bit too much here.


 
Wonderful suggestion Moodyville-ain! I was guiding a group of newbie photographers when i took this shot and my camera really stood out amongst all the DSLR on the tripods. Yup, i was using a P&S, albeit a darn good one but still, can't attach a graduated filter on it, but i'd do it when i shoot with the DSLR definitely. No.2 has a certain film-like quality that appeals to me.



Schwettylens said:


> Not like the singapore i remember 20 years ago.


 
Yes Schwettylens, this is the "new" skyline of the past 5 years or so. Rapid changes. I'll put up the more familiar "olden" landscape in another thread.


----------

